# Dewinterization - Water Pump



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi there,

We are trying our first dewinterization and have hit a snag. We flipped the water pump switch on. It continually make noise, but isn't working. Help a trailer dummy out? Is there something else we have to do?

It's a 210rs.

Thanks!

Vicky


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Assuming that you have a full fresh water tank, do you have a winterizing kit installed (example here) installed at your pump? If so, make sure the valve it turned so that it is trying to pull water from the tank and not for adding the antifreeze (the lever should be inline from the tank supply to the pump, or turned 90 degrees as shown in the linked photo).


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks. I figure that's the case, but it appears we have to remove the couch to get to the pump, which I was trying to avoid. You'd think they would be more accessible...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

When venting the system after it has been winterized, you should open a faucet near the pump to vent the air. If you are getting no movement of air or water then it very well could be the winterizing valve if you have a kit installed. Also you can try to force prime the system by using a shop vac on the faucet (with the cold water open) and run the pump. This will help get the initial water lift.


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks all. We've tried leaving the faucets open (for a few minutes...is that long enough?) and no luck. Also tried the shop vac. It sucked some od the anti freeze out but that's it.

I'm dreading taking the couch apart. Anyone with a 210rs that has any tricks for me in doing so?


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Assuming there is a winterization kit/valve installed, another trick to get the pump to prime is to set the valves like you do when you pump pink stuff, only pump clean water instead. Once it gets pumping, switch back to the fresh tank. Sometimes the guts of the pump have to get wet to let it pull a good suction from the fresh tank.


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

We just had camping world do it because it was in for warranty work at the time. They used anti-freeze. Unless I'm missing something (which is entirely possible!), it seems the pump is under the couch, and unfortunately we can't get to it without opening the rear slide and removing part of the couch. Can't do that where it's parked now.

I guess I will call the service department tomorrow to make sure that's the case.

Note to self...blow out the lines with air next year...


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

There mite be a hole in the panel under the couch or you could do like i did and put snap Fasteners on the front panel to make it removable to get to the pump and extra storage under there.
FYI the round buttons are snap fasteners on the panel hiding the screws that hold it on.
snap fastener


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

We are finally up and running again, but not without effort! We finally moved the trailer so we could open the rear slide and remove the front panel of the couch. The water pump is waaaaayyyyyy in the back corner under the couch. After an hour of trying (and some cussing) we got the water hose connected to the pump once again. Brilliant design.

I then visited the thread about outdoor camp kitchen mold and spent a couple of hours remedying that situation, then drying out the inside of the trailer where the water we used to clean the outdoor camp kitchen had leaked to the interior.

Well, at least the good news is it's camping season once again!!

Thanks to everyone here for their help.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TTNewbie said:


> Note to self...blow out the lines with air next year...


Here in the PNW we can get away with this approach!!! However, don't forget to still pour antifreeze into the the sinks and tub traps.


----------

